# 80246002 Error from windows update



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2014)

Every time I attempt to check for new windows updates, I get the error "Windows could not search for updates" and the error code 80246002. I've searched online quite a bit and only found a few links to Microsoft FixIts, and some commands you could run in attempt to clear it. I've attempted to simply reinstall windows, but even with a fresh copy I still have this error. Does anyone know anything at all that could help?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 28, 2014)

First & most important question.....                                                              Is your copy of windows Legit?

If it is legit and you have an installation disc, the files on it might be corrupt - I know it sounds crazy but Its happened to me before. 

It might be worth trying to get an official ISO from technet & installing it to see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 28, 2014)

I've received this and 99% of the time if I turn off auto updates then turn it back on I get updates again.  Generally I see the problem when SP1 on 7 isn't installed if that is the OS your getting this on.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 28, 2014)

I've seen this issue before and I believe that some times it was attributed to something corrupted with the OS. Have you ran CHKDSK C: /F, restarted let it run (or some similar command in CMD) and then SFC /scannow after that to ensure you had no corrupted files.

I also believe that it's a connection error, so try to ping and tracert to Microsoft and ensure that you are getting there.

As mentioned, if your copy is not legit. Try turning off auto updates as well. +1 to the above suggestions.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> First & most important question.....                                                              Is your copy of windows Legit?
> 
> If it is legit and you have an installation disc, the files on it might be corrupt - I know it sounds crazy but Its happened to me before.
> 
> It might be worth trying to get an official ISO from technet & installing it to see if that fixes the problem.


It was installed using a legit disc. I'll burn a copy to my flash drive and try again after I've exhausted my options.



kenkickr said:


> I've received this and 99% of the time if I turn off auto updates then turn it back on I get updates again.  Generally I see the problem when SP1 on 7 isn't installed if that is the OS your getting this on.



This has not solved any problems for me unfortunately.




Kursah said:


> I've seen this issue before and I believe that some times it was attributed to something corrupted with the OS. Have you ran CHKDSK C: /F, restarted let it run (or some similar command in CMD) and then SFC /scannow after that to ensure you had no corrupted files.
> 
> I also believe that it's a connection error, so try to ping and tracert to Microsoft and ensure that you are getting there.
> 
> As mentioned, if your copy is not legit. Try turning off auto updates as well. +1 to the above suggestions.





I will try this right now! Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Frick (Aug 28, 2014)

Have you run Fitit? It has solved those problems for me in the past.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2014)

Frick said:


> Have you run Fitit? It has solved those problems for me in the past.


I have run a few different Microsoft FixIts, and they have not solved the problem, just made it take slightly longer to give me the same error


----------



## zsolt_93 (Aug 28, 2014)

Is the system date correct? Yesterday a faced inability to update due to having the date set in 2013 when i first booted up my Surface pro. The next option would be installing the latest version of windows update manually from the MS site.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> Is the system date correct? Yesterday a faced inability to update due to having the date set in 2013 when i first booted up my Surface pro. The next option would be installing the latest version of windows update manually from the MS site.


That was the first thing I thought of doing. Time is synced with Microsoft's servers


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2014)

Are you having this problem on one of the Windows 7 machines in your spec's or is it a different machine?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 28, 2014)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/958056
come on people google is your friend 
also legit copy or other wise has nothing todo with the op's problem don't be silly


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 28, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Are you having this problem on one of the Windows 7 machines in your spec's or is it a different machine?



It is the Sexyvanillafreshness rig.



OneMoar said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/958056
> come on people google is your friend
> also legit copy or other wise has nothing todo with the op's problem don't be silly



As I have already stated in the orignal post, I have already seen that page, and it did not solve the problem.


The solution I found to this problem was to just clone a drive I had, then restore it to default settings.


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/958056
> come on people google is your friend
> also legit copy or other wise has nothing todo with the op's problem don't be silly



The issue you are linking to is a Pre Windows 7 problem buddy, that's why I asked if it was one of his spec machine's to rule out that issue. 



Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> It is the Sexyvanillafreshness rig.
> As I have already stated in the orignal post, I have already seen that page, and it did not solve the problem.
> The solution I found to this problem was to just clone a drive I had, then restore it to default settings.



I don't see a Sexyvanillafreshness rig.  I'm glad you got around it.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 28, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> The issue you are linking to is a Pre Windows 7 problem buddy, that's why I asked if it was one of his spec machine's to rule out that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see a Sexyvanillafreshness rig.  I'm glad you got around it.


actually it applies to 7 though 8.1 as well I have had it happen on my machine. 

in the ops case what I think happened is that the install 
completed but falsely returned a error code  causing the updater to reinstall a package that wasn't really broken over and over and over .. expecting a error or broken pre-requisite


----------



## Mindweaver (Aug 28, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> actually it applies to 7 though 8.1 as well I have had it happen on my machine.
> 
> in the ops case what I think happened is that the install
> completed but falsely returned a error code  causing the updater to reinstall a package that wasn't really broken over and over and over .. expecting a error or broken pre-requisite



I don't know about that buddy, because the page you linked to doesn't have a resolution for anything higher than ConsumerOS = Vista, and ServerOS = 2008.


----------



## goriath (Aug 29, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> The solution I found to this problem was to just clone a drive I had, then restore it to default settings.



http://windowsitpro.com/windows-upd...tyBloggersNetwork+(Security+Bloggers+Network)

Everyone on the net is speaking about that (I have this issue as well)


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 31, 2014)

seems to be fixed as of yesterday for me.


----------

